# Swelling of cheek area



## molldee

My cat Bowie suddenly has swelling in his cheek area (where the whiskers are). He was fine yesterday, but I noticed his swollen cheek this afternoon. 

He's been acting like his normal silly self, and he's been eating like usual. He plays with my other two cats like normal, and I don't see any other unusual symptoms. When I touch the area, he doesn't flinch or move. It's hard, not squishy. It's not really that red, just pink from his skin showing through the hairs, I think. I checked his teeth and gums, and they're not inflamed or white. He was at the vet just a few months ago and checked out healthy. Even the vet said he had good teeth for a cat. He also said he was skinny, but since he's gained a couple ounces. He has feline herpes, and I give him L-Lysine and Lactoferrin every day.

Should I wait for a day or two to see if he starts to have unusual symptoms? Is this serious?

Here's a picture of what it looks like (sorry the photo is dark):


----------



## emilyatl

Could he have gotten bitten/stung by an insect? Normally bites I've seen are soft/squishy from the inflammation, so I'm not sure what it would be if it feels hard. I'd probably call the vet if it's not better in the morning. 

Hopefully someone else will have some ideas...


----------



## Stef

It could be hes having a herpes flare, have you checked his eyelids?
Or could have gotten it scratched somehow since cats heal up quick but still get swelling and an infection.
I would definitely check in with the vet tomorrow either its one of those weird things that mean nothing or he might need some eye drops or antibiotics.
I know my otis gets swelling when his herpes flares (he gets it in his eyes) and also hes had experience with a claw in him and he had a horrible infection without any puncture wound since it had healed right quick but had an infection.
So definitely keep an eye on him. 
Don't mean to scare you but i know how weird things can turn bad quick so definitely keep a eye on him and if its not better tomorrow take him in.


----------



## laurief

If I were you, I'd get him to the vet as soon as possible. It could be an insect bite, an abscessed tooth, a gum infection ... or oral cancer. My mind jumps to the worst case scenario because I lost my boy, Noddy, to FOSCC (feline oral squamous cell carcinoma), which was a very aggressive, fast-growing mouth cancer that caused similar swelling. Hopefully your boy's swelling is caused by something far more benign, but that sort of swelling would have me racing to the vet after my experience with Noddy.

Laurie


----------



## emilyatl

Laurie - I though about that too after going through the same with Jem. His never got that swollen that quickly (or that severely), but I know every case is different.

I really hope it's nothing that serious Molldee. Let us know how he's doing tomorrow!


----------



## molldee

Oh no! I was hoping it wasn't something serious, but now I'm panicking. I'll see how it is tomorrow, and if it's the same then I'll bring him to the vet. Is this an emergency or can I schedule a visit in a few days?


----------



## laurief

If it was me, I'd try to get him in to see a vet tomorrow. It doesn't help that your boy is exactly the same color as my Noddy. Seeing his face with that swelling is making my heart skip beats.

Laurie


----------



## marie5890

Prayers for both you and Bowie, Molldee.

Holding you both close and hoping it's nothing truly serious. Prayers and more prayers.


----------



## molldee

Okay so I checked Google and can't stop crying. I'm pretty sure he has a tumor. Some of the symptoms said that cats who have tumors like to excessively chew on things, which Bowie does a lot (and has destroyed bunches of toys just by chewing). He also has bad breath but I thought that was because of his feline herpes. I was just at the vet in January and he checked out fine. 

I got Bowie when he was just 6 weeks old from the street. He's my first cat I've owned myself. Ever since he has been such a loving caring joy in my life. He came to me when I was having a lot of difficulty in my life (health issues, broke up with boyfriend, left school on medical leave, moved back home, lost my job). He sleeps on my head every night with his cheek pressed against mine. He follows me everywhere and comforts me when I'm sad. I know medical issues can crop up, but I think I was trying to stay in denial that it would ever happen to one of my cats.

I'm taking him to the emergency vet tomorrow. I'm really scared.


----------



## marie5890

((((HUGS)))

Please stay off Google for now. That is what I tell women who come to a breast cancer board when they discover things. 
"Dr Google" is not a doctor, or a vet. He will be of no help at the moment.

Sending the warmest of loves and hugs. I know you are very scared. We all know that...

Love to both you and Bowie.


----------



## laurief

Don't panic. It could just as easily be an abscessed tooth or a bug bite. Lots of cats chew things, and bad breath can be caused by all sorts of things. Just get him to the vet tomorrow and take it from there.

Laurie


----------



## librarychick

As my BF tells me every time I freak myself out online over cat symptoms "Deep breaths. Ok, you cant do anything about it this second. You'll call the vet as soon as you can and get him in as soon as you can. Until you know whats going on he needs you to stay calm. Cats pick up on stress, and as you know, stress does bad things to cats. So, sit down. Take deep breaths. Cuddle the kitty. Deal with it when it happens."

Literally almost word for word what he told me three weeks ago when I caught on to Dorans UTI. 

It could just as easily be an abscess, easy to treat (strongly linked to bad breath and chewing from discomfort if its an abscesses tooth!). A bug bite, easy to treat. Or him having whacked his silly head on something (Muffin used to get bumps regularly. Hes no less clumsy so he must have just gotten thicker skin.)

*hugs* we're all here for you, and we're all hoping and crossing fingers and paws for good news.

Try to get some rest so you can do what you need to for your boy. He'll need his Mums support and strength at the vet tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Molldee, I'm with everyone else here...
I'm going through some things with one of mine right now...
First thing is the vet to find out what you can, then you go from there!
Bowie may be fine or you may find he's got something going on, at least you'll know and how to proceed. 
Like Laurie and Library chick both said, Don't panic and remember to breathe!
Stay calm for Bowie's sake!
Hugs and Prayers going your direction! 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia

Panicking won't solve anything so keep positive thoughts that's it's something simple at this point! I doubt very fast swelling like this can be all that much - I'm leaning towards a bug bite, too. Keep us posted.


----------



## molldee

Thank you all for your support. It means a lot! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Speechie

Just piping for support and a hand to hold as you wait,


----------



## emilyatl

Agreed, don't panic, and stay off Google (that will drive you to tears for sure)! I hope you get some good news today at the ER vet. I'll be thinking of you and Bowie today!


----------



## marie5890

Molldee, thinking of you and Bowie....


----------



## molldee

Thank you everyone for caring!

I got Bowie into the vet as soon as they'd let me (4 p.m.) and got him checked out. Fortunately, the vet said that he was perfectly healthy physically except for the swelling. She took a look and think it's leaning towards inflammation (she gave me a long medical term for it) and sent me home with antibiotics. I got him a full blood panel and urinalysis and will get the results on Monday. She thinks the antibiotics and pain meds will alleviate the swelling. She thinks it's not serious because the swelling happened so quickly, but if the swelling doesn't go away in a few days then we'd have to get an x-ray of the mouth and he'd have to be sedated. She raised concern that he was only 10lbs 4 ounces, and that sedation was too risky for him. But we'll cross that bridge when we get there (hopefully we won't ever get there...). 

It's a huge relief so far that she doesn't think it's serious or cancer. But you never know. Time will tell. Just gotta get this swelling down with the antibiotics (HOPING!). 

Thanks everyone for the support. It's difficult loving cats sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## marie5890

Praying for Bowie. Hoping vet is right.

Yes, we when love our animals deeply, we do choose pain and even tears.


----------



## librarychick

I'm glad it seems like good news 

...ONLY 10lbs, 4 oz? Aren't most cats in the 8-12lb range?

Two of my cats are under 10lbs (...or should be. Jitzu's a little tubby atm...we're working on it!) What would she do with a kitten?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Molldee, how is Bowie doing?


----------



## molldee

OMG! The swelling has gone down!!!!!!!     I guess the antibiotics are working fast?


----------



## marie5890

molldee said:


> OMG! The swelling has gone down!!!!!!!     I guess the antibiotics are working fast?


Thank God!!......:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce

Continue with the anti-bios however. Give him the full prescribed treatment


----------



## howsefrau32

That's great news! I am wondering if it was not a bee sting or spider or some insect that bit him. My doberman once got stung by what we had guessed was likely a wasp, and she had awful swelling similar to this, and we whisked her right off to the vet, had the same panic. It was gone in a few days also. Hopefully that's all it was.


----------



## Speechie

Hooray!! Great update!!


----------



## Heather72754

Oh yaya!! Soooo happy for you and your little guy. :smile:


----------



## laurief

What a relief!!! I'm so glad that his swelling has come down.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Yay! Molldee and Bowie!!
Paws crossed Bowie just got bit or stung by something! 
Mine are all "Ferocious Hunters" of House spiders and we do have black widows and hobo spiders (related to brown recluse) here...
I try and keep my eyes open, but it's amazing how often I'll get that Special "I've got a bug chirp"from my cats!


----------



## Artiesmom1

glad to hear the swelling went down!
:cat


----------



## molldee

Thanks everyone for the love!

I am more than ECSTATIC that it's not as swollen. I wonder what kind of bug could've bitten him if that was the case. Fingers crossed that his bloodwork and urinalysis come back clean!


----------



## laurief

It may not have been a bug bite. He may have gotten some sort of puncture wound that you just can't see. Puncture wounds are VERY difficult to see under a hair coat. Or he may have some sort of tooth or gum infection that the antibiotics and pain meds are helping control. BTW, which pain meds was he given?

Laurie


----------



## molldee

Buprenex. And the antibiotic is clindamycin (sp?). Would the blood work indicate a dental issue?


----------



## laurief

molldee said:


> Buprenex.


Good.



> And the antibiotic is clindamycin


Good again. Clindamycin is the antibiotic of choice for mouth issues. Unfortunately, though, it really can't access or eliminate tooth infections. If that's your boy's problem, he's probably going to require a dental procedure to resolve it.



> Would the blood work indicate a dental issue?


I doubt it, unless he has a dental infection that has gone systemic. Your vet could better answer that question, though.

Laurie


----------



## marie5890

Molldee,
Does Bowie have to go in for a follow up?
The only reason I ask is because of Laurie's comment about that if it's a tooth infection a dental procedure may be required.

Did your vet take a really good look into his mouth?


----------



## molldee

If the swelling didn't go down, then the vet wanted to see him again for the x-rays of the mouth. She did take a good look inside his mouth and said his teeth and gums looked good. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but do tooth infections show on the outside? Meaning, would she have been able to tell if he may have a tooth infection from just looking at his teeth and gums?

She's calling me Monday with the results from the bloodwork and urinalysis. I'll ask her if she wants to see him again, even though the swelling has gone down.

Oh and to add, she mentioned that he weighed too little to sedate him. When I read librarychick's post, I thought the same thing - wondering why she thought 10 lbs 4 ozs was that underweight. She wouldn't be able to do any dental work without sedating him, correct?


----------



## spirite

He'd need something, definitely. BUT...don't go there yet. 

It's great news that the swelling's gone down; I'll keep my fingers crossed that the test results all come back clean!


----------



## laurief

molldee said:


> would she have been able to tell if he may have a tooth infection from just looking at his teeth and gums?


That depends on the location of the infection. If it's deep in the root of the tooth, it may not be visible except on dental x-ray. Also, it's really extremely difficult to do a thorough visual exam of a cat's mouth while the cat is conscious.



> wondering why she thought 10 lbs 4 ozs was that underweight.


Weight is a relative thing. Depending on a cat's skeletal structure, 10 lbs 4 ozs could be obese, emaciated, or just right. My boy, Noddy, was very lean at 16.5 lbs. If he'd ever gotten down to 10 lbs 4 oz, he would have been emaciated.



> She wouldn't be able to do any dental work without sedating him, correct?


She'd have to anesthetize him in order to do anything more than a very light cleaning.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Molldee did you hear from your vet today?
How is Bowie?


----------



## molldee

Sorry I haven't written yet! School and my jobs are making me all flustered (midterms this week!). 

The vet called while I was at school and my dad talked to her. She said the bloodwork came back all clean and healthy. She said if the swelling is gone, then we'll take it from there (meaning, if it appears again, we'll x-ray). 

Bowie is doing well. Acting like his usual self, as always. He hates when I give him the antibiotic pill 2x a day, but I syringe some water so it's easier for him to swallow. I think he enjoys the Buprenex because minutes after I give it to him, he is extremely lovey-dovey. His poo is a little soft and runny, but I think that's because of the antibiotics.

Thank you all, again, for the love and support! I would've been a mess if it weren't for all of your replies.

-Mollee


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Molldee good to hear Bowie's blood work came back clean!
That should help with some of the stress! Good Luck with your midterms!!


----------



## emilyatl

I'm glad the swelling has gone down! I'd just keep a close eye on that area for anything else unusual. 

Clindamycin can defintiely cause diarrhea. You can give him a probiotic to help alleviate that. I love Buprenex too - it's such an easy and effective pain med (and yes, it does have a sedative effect, so most cats are very mellow on it).


----------

